# Worker's comp billing



## doodiebuggy (Oct 8, 2009)

Is there anyone who is familiar with u.s. D.o.l. Worker's comp billings???

In specific, we just found out we may be able to bill 99080 for special forms but are unsure what forms and how intense.

Also, u.s. D.o.l. Supposedly pays for code rtwmc which is a return to work form.

Has anyone heard of this or know more info???

Thanks - have a good day!!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2009)

Work comp is specific to the state and each state can have different ways to accomplish the same purpose.  They also are allowed to use outdated versions of CPT.  SO I suggest using the web and find your states site for work comp and search from there.


----------



## ckkohler (Feb 17, 2010)

Wouldn't DOL (Department of Labor) work comp situations be the same regardless of the state because they are a government entity?  Just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## JMeggett (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, USDOL is government workers comp for the postal service & other government agencies.  Go to www.owcp.dol.acs-inc.com for the website and check it out.

Jenna


----------



## CAMBLLC (Nov 14, 2013)

*Workers comp billing*



doodiebuggy said:


> Is there anyone who is familiar with u.s. D.o.l. Worker's comp billings???
> 
> In specific, we just found out we may be able to bill 99080 for special forms but are unsure what forms and how intense.
> 
> ...



I have worked very closely with OWCP for the past 8 years.  They recently changed to allow 99080 for medical forms but this also includes return to work, Narrative reports, and even help with their CA-1 and CA-2 forms.  Because USDOL is a government agency the same main regulations apply to all states.  Certain states may have slight differences in things like compensation for on the job injuries but this will not effect your claims billing.  This response may be a little late but I thought I would through this up here incase anyone else needed help.


----------

